# Pes 2013



## Miro (2 Settembre 2012)

Com'è che non c'è il topic? 
Ho intenzione di prenotarlo a breve, appena scricherò la seconda demo (che è già disponibile per i Gold Xbox, ma per i barboni come me col Silver tocca aspettare  )

Comunque è decisamente migliorato rispetto al 2012 e di sicuro venderà bene.

PS: Astenersi dal topic haters e Fifafags


----------



## Dexter (4 Settembre 2012)

ho scaricato la demo..non riesco a giocarci proprio. non mi sento di dire che è una roba oscena,probabilmente sono troppo abituato a fifa.


----------



## Butcher (4 Settembre 2012)

Talmente bello che ho trovato offerte a 30 €. Demo provata, ridicola.


----------



## DannySa (4 Settembre 2012)

Potranno anche fare 300 demo rimane sempre una schifezza ingiocabile e pensare che prima di Fifa 11 per 3-4 anni compravo solo Pes.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (4 Settembre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Talmente bello che ho trovato offerte a 30 €. Demo provata, ridicola.



ah si? dove?


----------



## Butcher (4 Settembre 2012)

Un negozio expert non molto lontano da casa mia.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2012)

Non c'è il topic per il semplice fatto che Pes non viene contemplato tra i giochi di calcio, ecco perché


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (4 Settembre 2012)

Noooooooo da me non c'è un *****.


----------



## Butcher (4 Settembre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Noooooooo da me non c'è un *****.



Acquista da internet, lo si trova.


----------



## dyablo65 (5 Settembre 2012)

provata la demo......mi veniva da piangere

FUT 13 dominera' alla grandissima non c'e' storia


----------



## Arsozzenal (5 Settembre 2012)

pes è ancora 4 anni almeno dietro a fifa


----------



## Arsozzenal (6 Settembre 2012)

provata la nuova demo...dire osceno è poco!!


----------



## DannySa (6 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> pes è ancora 4 anni almeno dietro a fifa



No solo 2, è da 2 anni che Fifa ha intrapreso una strada che Pes non potrà mai raggiungere nemmeno se fa uscire 50 demo di prova a luglio.


----------



## Doctore (11 Settembre 2012)

Peccato che pes sia calato in questo modo...a mio parere se pes fosse supportato seriamente piscerebbe in testa a fifa come ha sempre fatto nella sua storia.


----------



## Miro (11 Settembre 2012)

Io l'ho prenotato, dalle 2 demo giocate si è visto che rispetto al 2012 è tutto un altro mondo, forse perchè finalmente la Konami ha cacciato "Seabass" Takatsuka dalla produzione.


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Settembre 2012)

Miro ha scritto:


> Io l'ho prenotato, dalle 2 demo giocate si è visto che rispetto al 2012 è tutto un altro mondo, forse perchè finalmente la Konami ha cacciato "Seabass" Takatsuka dalla produzione.



guarda io obiettivamente non ce la faccio!!l'anno scorso ho preso fifa e mi sono fatto prestare pes che ho ridato indietro dopo 1 settimana...quest'anno ho comunque scaricato le due demo ma niente...non trovo nessun miglioramento o nessun elemento che mi faccia direh questo si che è bello e divertente!!pes attualmente è veramente un gioco di *****..ci sono 4 squadre,gameplay osceno,movenze dei giocatori che sembrano dei robot che corrono sui binari..l'unica cosa migliore rispetto a fifa è la licenza della champions e il sottofondo dello stadio che è molto ben fatto!!per tutto il resto stendiamo un velo pietoso...fifa è anni luce avanti


----------



## Miro (11 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> guarda io obiettivamente non ce la faccio!!l'anno scorso ho preso fifa e mi sono fatto prestare pes che ho ridato indietro dopo 1 settimana...quest'anno ho comunque scaricato le due demo ma niente...non trovo nessun miglioramento o nessun elemento che mi faccia direh questo si che è bello e divertente!!pes attualmente è veramente un gioco di *****..ci sono 4 squadre,gameplay osceno,movenze dei giocatori che sembrano dei robot che corrono sui binari..l'unica cosa migliore rispetto a fifa è la licenza della champions e il sottofondo dello stadio che è molto ben fatto!!per tutto il resto stendiamo un velo pietoso...fifa è anni luce avanti



Io non prenderò mai più un FIFA, dopo la schifezza di Fifa 10.
PES obiettivamente gli anni scorsi faceva schifo (sempre provato le demo), ma quest'anno mi sembra un gioco quantomeno valido.


----------



## LowLowNSP (11 Settembre 2012)

Ho provato la demo e l'ho trovato mooooooolto meglio del 2012,ma ancora dietro fifa 13. E' un gioco valido ma non vale 70 €. Se per l'anno nuovo lo trova a 40€ o meno,allora sì.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (11 Settembre 2012)

Come al solito non proverò la Demo,ma il gioco versione finale.

Spero che almeno i trasferimenti siano aggiornati alla chiusura del mercato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Settembre 2012)

quest'anno ancora una volta ci ho sperato di tornare al vecchio amore pes... ma purtroppo non c'è stata storia..ancora una volta fifa avanti di 2 anni.... 

le 2 demo a paragone sono in 2 anni complemente diversi... 

peccato


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Settembre 2012)

La demo di PES non mi piaceva, ma lasciava spiragli nel caso di flop FIFA. FIFA non ha incrementato chisssà cosa, ma rispetto a PES è ancora tanta roba


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Settembre 2012)

provata la demo,dire che fifa 12(si intendo 12) sia migliore è riduttivo


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Settembre 2012)

ora mi chiedo una cosa... a parte gli irriducibili ( come lo ero io ) chi oggi spende 70 euro per comprare pes vuol dire che per motivi a me ignoti non ha mai giocato a fifa...
se uno non ha mai giocato ad entrambi e prova le 2 demo si accorge subito che sembrano fatti in 2 anni completamente diveri...


----------



## patriots88 (17 Settembre 2012)

Vabbe' ma mi sa che avete un po' le fette di salame sugli occhi mi sa 

Ho provato entrambe le demo e non capisco chi definisce pes addirittura pessimo.

Ho trovato notevoli passi avanti a livello di gameplay, non ai livelli di fifa certo, ma il gap si sta' riducendo. E' prorio un altro gioco rispetto alle edizioni degli scorsi anni. Finalmente direi.

Fifa invece mi pare essere tale e uguale allo scorso anno. Non vorrei che incominciassero ad adagiarsi sugli allori come fece la konami dopo pes6


----------



## Miro (17 Settembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ora mi chiedo una cosa... a parte gli irriducibili ( come lo ero io ) chi oggi spende 70 euro per comprare pes vuol dire che per motivi a me ignoti non ha mai giocato a fifa...
> se uno non ha mai giocato ad entrambi e prova le 2 demo si accorge subito che sembrano fatti in 2 anni completamente diveri...



Io spenderò 70 euro per PES e si, ho giocato a FIFA abbastanza da evitarlo come la peste.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (17 Settembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ora mi chiedo una cosa... a parte gli irriducibili ( come lo ero io ) chi oggi spende 70 euro per comprare pes vuol dire che per motivi a me ignoti non ha mai giocato a fifa...



Io ho giocato sia a Fifa che a Pes. Se avessi 70 euro disponibili (cosa non vera) andrei a prendere PES. Il fatto è che molti di voi non capiscono che Fifa e Pes sono due giochi diversi,in tutto e per tutto. Non si può dire se uno è meglio o peggio,perchè sono due giochi diversi,o meglio due STILI di gioco diversi. 
E' come per il Pallone d'Oro.A me sembra stupido assegnarlo ad un solo giocatore,ma dovrebbero assegnarlo al migior portiere,al miglior difensore ecc ecc,proprio perchè mi sembra inutile fare classifiche tra cose diverse. Così per PES e Fifa.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Settembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ora mi chiedo una cosa... a parte gli irriducibili ( come lo ero io ) chi oggi spende 70 euro per comprare pes vuol dire che per motivi a me ignoti non ha mai giocato a fifa...
> se uno non ha mai giocato ad entrambi e prova le 2 demo si accorge subito che sembrano fatti in 2 anni completamente diveri...



Pensa che io ogni volta che gioco a fifa non capisco come sia possibile un tale successo, mi fa passare la voglia di giocare


----------



## Nick (17 Settembre 2012)

http://www.spaziogames.it/recension...13726/pro-evolution-soccer-2013-pes-2013.aspx
http://www.everyeye.it/xbox360/articoli/pro-evolution-soccer-2013_recensione_17701
http://multiplayer.it/recensioni/108501-pro-evolution-soccer-2013-pes-2013-un-gradito-ritorno.html

E' tornato!
Ladies and gentlemen, the king is back!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Settembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ora mi chiedo una cosa... a parte gli irriducibili ( come lo ero io ) chi oggi spende 70 euro per comprare pes vuol dire che per motivi a me ignoti non ha mai giocato a fifa...
> se uno non ha mai giocato ad entrambi e prova le 2 demo si accorge subito che sembrano fatti in 2 anni completamente diveri...


Tutti quelli che conosco giocano a Fifa, tutti, tranne uno.
Quest'uno dice che si diverte più con Pes me neanche con i nuovi, con il 9, è un fanatico


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Settembre 2012)

dai 8,5 pes...fifa prenderà almeno 9,5...rimane superiore


----------



## Vinz (18 Settembre 2012)

Marò, ma mi chiedo? Che problema avete? Cioè i fanatici siete voi che non riuscite a campare se gli altri non giocano ad un videogioco che piace a voi  Io amo giocare a Pes e ovviamente lo prenderò anche quest'anno.


----------



## Butcher (18 Settembre 2012)

E' un gioco irreale, punto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Settembre 2012)

o certo raga..i gusti sono gusti ... come per le *****


----------



## Nick (18 Settembre 2012)

FIFA 12 era un bel gioco, FIFA 13 è legnoso e frustrante IMHO *.*

Prendo PES dopo che era dal 2007 che prendevo FIFA (tranne il 2012 che ho preso entrambi).

PES 2014 con il Fox Engine sarà sublime


----------



## Vinz (18 Settembre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> E' un gioco irreale, punto.



Tutto si può dire da quello che si è visto dalla demo del 13, tranne questo. Purtroppo si parla essendo fanboy


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (18 Settembre 2012)

A me non dispiace. Lo compro
Fifa mierda


----------



## juventino (18 Settembre 2012)

Secondo me è migliorato veramente molto rispetto al passato. Il problema sono le animazioni e i binari che rendono troppo irreali i movimenti dei giocatori (la corsa su tutti). Sono molto curioso di vedere come il Fox Engine migliorerà quest'aspetto l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Settembre 2012)

Ma ci sono sempre gli 8 movimenti ?


----------



## Butcher (18 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Tutto si può dire da quello che si è visto dalla demo del 13, tranne questo. Purtroppo si parla essendo fanboy



Assolutamente no, non sono un fanboy di Fifa! Anzi, sono il primo a cui dispiace della decadenza di PES dato che ci giocavo ore intere fino al 2008!
Sinceramente lo trovo molto irreale, per:

-Binari su cui i giocatori si muovono
-Portieri che fanno parate che non si vedono nè in cielo nè in terra
-Animazioni banali e scarne
-Velocità di gioco (non riescono a trovare un giusto equilibrio, possibile mai?)
-Movimenti giocatori

E potrei continuare.
Detto questo, spero che con la next-gen si diano una svegliata, mi piacerebbe molto avere di nuovo il buon vecchio PES


----------



## Miro (18 Settembre 2012)

Oggi sono arrivate le copie in negozio...volevo imboscarmene una e portarla a casa, ma sarei stato licenziato in tronco.


----------



## Brain84 (18 Settembre 2012)

Pes è migliorato è vero, ed è migliorato di parecchio..non tanto da renderlo migliore di Fifa a mio avviso..il perchè è ovvio, fino all'anno sorso c'era quella capra di Seabass che continuava imperterrito a fare un gioco indegno, da quest'anno con il cambio di team, si è visto un salto notevole..il problema è che non si può creare un gioco qualitativamente da 10 in un solo anno...Fifa ci ha messo dal 2008 a oggi e ancora ha dei limiti.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Settembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Pes è migliorato è vero, ed è migliorato di parecchio..non tanto da renderlo migliore di Fifa a mio avviso..il perchè è ovvio, fino all'anno sorso c'era quella capra di Seabass che continuava imperterrito a fare un gioco indegno, da quest'anno con il cambio di team, si è visto un salto notevole..il problema è che non si può creare un gioco qualitativamente da 10 in un solo anno...Fifa ci ha messo dal 2008 a oggi e ancora ha dei limiti.



d'accordo su tutta la linea


----------



## Miro (20 Settembre 2012)

Preso. 

Adesso sbrigo un pò di cose e poi full immersion fino alle 8 di sera.


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Settembre 2012)

Mio fratello l'ha "preso" stamani per pc... l'ho visto giusto 5 min, ma a prima impressione mi sembra na ciofeca... stasera lo voglio provare anch'io


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Settembre 2012)

Vediamo se è il caso di comprarlo...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Settembre 2012)

Se il mio pc fosse all'altezza lo "comprerei" in attesa di Fifa, ma dubito funzioni


----------



## Nick (20 Settembre 2012)

Preso, madonna.......  

PS: Moooolto meglio della demo2


----------



## Vinz (20 Settembre 2012)

Nick ha scritto:


> Preso, madonna.......
> 
> PS: Moooolto meglio della demo2



Rispetto al 2011, che miglioramenti noti? Comunque lo prendo pure io in questi giorni


----------



## Nick (20 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Rispetto al 2011, che miglioramenti noti? Comunque lo prendo pure io in questi giorni



Grazie al player ID quando usi per esempio Ibra, ti sembra proprio di usare Ibra!
Ogni squadra ha il suo modo di giocare.
Finalmente i tiri sono veri tiri.
Portieri migliorati.
Gameplay di molto migliorato.
L'atmosfera delle gare di Champions è qualcosa di fantastico!
L'online è fluidissimo!
Ecc....

I cori poi sono fantastici!


----------



## Miro (20 Settembre 2012)

Provato per un pò di partite.

La telecronaca Pardo-Marchegiani è di livello altissimo, altro che Caressa e Bergomi.
I portieri sono molto reattivi ma sono un pò mongoloidi quando si tratta di respingere i tiri da lontano.
La Champions League 
I giocatori più importanti sono stati creati con le loro identiche movenze.

La cosa che però mi ha dato tanto fastidio sono le rose non aggiornate e i numeri totalmente falsati, nel Milan quasi nessuno ha i numeri giusti.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (20 Settembre 2012)

Non so voi, ma quel 77 a Mario Gomez nella demo grida vendetta


----------



## Vinz (22 Settembre 2012)

Mio


----------



## Miro (23 Settembre 2012)

Mi sta prendendo, ho già fatto certi golassi 
Tra le pecche del gioco, direi che vengono fischiati pochissimi falli e i giocatori usano quasi sempre il loro piede preferito anche in situazioni di tiro impossibili, alla fine fuori un tiro innaturale ed anche brutto da vedere.
Per il resto, come già detto è un gioco valdissimo almeno quest'anno.


----------



## Butcher (23 Settembre 2012)

Miro ha scritto:


> Mi sta prendendo, ho *già fatto certi golassi*
> Tra le pecche del gioco, direi che vengono *fischiati pochissimi falli* e i *giocatori usano quasi sempre il loro piede preferito anche in situazioni di tiro impossibili, alla fine fuori un tiro innaturale* ed anche brutto da vedere.
> Per il resto, come già detto è un* gioco valdissimo* almeno quest'anno.



Sei il mago dell'ossimoro


----------



## BB7 (23 Settembre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Sei il mago dell'ossimoro



Beh ha detto che è valdissimo mica validissimo


----------



## Butcher (23 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Beh ha detto che è valdissimo mica validissimo





Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Vinz (25 Settembre 2012)

Miro ha scritto:


> Mi sta prendendo, ho già fatto certi golassi
> Tra le pecche del gioco, direi che *vengono fischiati pochissimi falli *e i giocatori usano quasi sempre il loro piede preferito anche in situazioni di tiro impossibili, alla fine fuori un tiro innaturale ed anche brutto da vedere.
> Per il resto, come già detto è un gioco valdissimo almeno quest'anno.



Era ora. Bastava premere A e ti fischiava un fallo contro. Ora il fallo, giustamente, lo fai solo se premi due volte A e sei fuori tempo...


----------



## sheva90 (26 Settembre 2012)

Preso ieri.
Qualcuno ha già provato la MLO Online?


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Settembre 2012)

Allora [MENTION=7]Vinz[/MENTION] come va questo gioco ?? 

sono passato in negozio e tutte le copie sono sullo scaffale


----------



## korma (26 Settembre 2012)

a me lo regalano se passo a wind


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (26 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Era ora. Bastava premere A e ti fischiava un fallo contro. Ora il fallo, giustamente, lo fai solo se premi due volte A e sei fuori tempo...



Infatti.


----------



## Vinz (26 Settembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora [MENTION=7]Vinz[/MENTION] come va questo gioco ??
> 
> sono passato in negozio e tutte le copie sono sullo scaffale



E stichez?  Mica ci guadagno qualcosa se li vendono


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> E stichez?  Mica ci guadagno qualcosa se li vendono



si però se vuoi giocare online entri nella stanza e sei solo


----------



## Vinz (26 Settembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> si però se vuoi giocare online entri nella stanza e sei solo



Purtroppo le circostanze me lo impediscono


----------



## Miro (26 Settembre 2012)

Ho iniziato la Master League coi giocatori scarsi, da quel che vedo i vari Castolo e Minanda non ci sono più 

Nella squadra del Raltonvegua c'è un calciatore di nome ZAZA


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (28 Settembre 2012)

Trovo ridicolo che le rose non siano aggiornate.


----------



## Miro (28 Settembre 2012)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Trovo ridicolo che le rose non siano aggiornate.



Vero, è una grave pecca.

Anche i numeri di maglia sono sballati.


----------



## Nick (28 Settembre 2012)

Miro ha scritto:


> Vero, è una grave pecca.
> 
> Anche i numeri di maglia sono sballati.



Sono aggiornate ai primi di Agosto hanno detto.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Settembre 2012)

quest'anno proverò entrambi FIFA e PES... a me è sempre piaciuto PES solo che da tifoso dell'Hannover mi scazza che non ci sia la bundesliga, comunque ogni anno poi mi scarico puntualmente la patch con la Bundes. D'altra parte non è possibile che in un gioco come FIFA non ci siano almeno tutte le Nazionali... ma che "FIFA" è?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Settembre 2012)

Bruttino e strano

Dopo 3-4 partite ho capito che: solo i soliti noti sanno controllare il pallone perfettamente (Ronaldo, Messi e co.) gli altri inevitabilmente per controllarla rallenteranno il gioco. C'è dubbio sui fuorigioco O.O non so sono rimasto perplesso perchè in un paio di occasioni ho segnato e mi pareva fuorigioco, boh. I portieri alternano boiate a grandi parate. E' facile facile segnare piazzandola. I giocatori si ribellano e non corrono. Sempre per i fuorigioco ancora non c'è la distinzione tra attivo e passivo . Falli da ultimo uomo falciando l'avversario sempre giallo .

Aspetti positivi: pochi falli fischiati. Norma del vantaggio applicata bene. Abbastanza fluido. Reintroduzione del pallonetto come in PE6. Possibilità di dribblare senza avere Gesù Cristo. 

E' divertentissimo con gli amici ma in singolo è solo per perdere un pò di tempo...

Bruttino ma sempre sempre sempre meglio di Fifa per me, uno strazio noioso


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2012)

*Finalmente PES*

Quanto mi sono esaltato con i team classici!! 
Bello poter provare in squadra Maradona, Pelè, Weah 

e a proposito di Weah... proprio grazie alla presenza di questi ex-giocatori sono riuscito a ricreare in gran parte il Milan di Zac che vinse lo scudetto nel 99, allora poi già che c'ero mi è venuto in mente di mettere a confronto quattro Milan diversi 

Quindi proverò un torneo (giocato dal PC) con queste quattro squadre

*1) MILAN 98-99

*16 ABBIATI
14 AYALA
5 COSTACURTA
3 MALDINI
17 ZIEGE 
4 ALBERTINI
10 BOBAN
23 AMBROSINI
18 LEONARDO
9 WEAH
20 BIERHOFF

*2) TEAM ANCELOTTI
*
1 DIDA
2 CAFU
31 STAM
24 SENDEROS
3 MALDINI
30 GOURCUFF
21 PIRLO
20 SEEDORF
10 RUI COSTA
22 KAKA
7 SHEVCHENKO

*3) MILAN 2010-11

* 32 ABBIATI
20 ABATE
33 THIAGO SILVA
76 YEPES
77 ANTONINI
16 FLAMINI
4 VAN BOMMEL
10 SEEDORF
27 BOATENG
70 ROBINHO
11 IBRAHIMOVIC

*4) MILAN ATTUALE

*32 ABBIATI
20 ABATE
25 BONERA
5 MEXES
 2 DE SCIGLIO
8 NOCERINO
34 DE JONG
92 EL SHAARAWY
18 MONTOLIVO
28 EMANUELSON
9 PATO

10 minuti a partita, livello massimo, vediamo chi vince  appena ho un po' di tempo lo faccio

(purtroppo non ci sono Nesta, Gattuso, Inzaghi, Kaladze, Janku... quindi non sono proprio le formazioni migliori, ma amen)


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2012)

*SCREEN : Milan 1998/99 All. Zaccheroni*







- - - Aggiornato - - -

*SCREEN : Milan dal 2002 al 2009 All. Ancelotti*


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2012)

*SCREEN: Milan 2010/11 All. Allegri*






- - - Aggiornato - - -

*SCREEN: Milan 2012/13 All. Allegri*


----------



## Stex (10 Ottobre 2012)

Direi osceno. Solo grafica.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Ottobre 2012)

Stex ha scritto:


> Direi osceno. Solo grafica.



ma neanche quella,balotelli sembra seedorf più alto e con la cresta bionda


----------



## Vinz (10 Ottobre 2012)

WTF? Ma anche no


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10 Ottobre 2012)

Molte critiche che riceve questo gioco sono ingiuste.
Per carità,ha diversi difetti (come le rose non aggiornate e i movimenti un po' troppo legnosi delle volte),ma mi sembra un gioco molto più ragionato e realistico di Fifa.

Si,perché nella realtà le partite sono più simili a quelle di PES che a quelle di FIFA (dove i centrocampisti si limitano a correre a testa bassa contro l'area avversaria,lasciando le praterie in mezzo al campo).

Non so,il principale difetto di questo gioco imho è che non appeal,quindi i difetti vengono ingigantiti mentre i pregi vengono del tutto ignorati.


----------



## Miro (10 Ottobre 2012)

Domani dovrebbe uscire l'aggiornamento che sistema le rose.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Ottobre 2012)

Forse perchè non ci sto giocando molto (avendo Fifa originale) ma non mi piace.. Molto meglio quello dello scorso anno


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Ottobre 2012)

Ribadisco, brutto

Quest'anno seriamente non c'è un gioco decente sul calcio, attendendo solo FM


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Dicembre 2012)

Na bomba 


Hanno riportato la Master alla vecchia maniera, finalmente.


Il limite è il solito, va patchato, ora che l'ho sistemato è fantastico.


P.S. : l'effetto blur è una schifezza, basta ! fortuna che è facilmente rimovibile


----------



## sheva90 (15 Dicembre 2012)

Master online intendi?


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Dicembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Master online intendi?



No no quella classica, mi ricordo che avevano aggiunto una marea di opzioni inutili, l'hanno ri-snellita


----------



## 2515 (1 Gennaio 2013)

Campionato master, formazione mostruosa.

Bojan
El Shaarawy Wilshere Neymar
Strootman Thiago
Santon Jones Hummels Abate
Perin

Questa è la formazione titolare, dopo un anno solo sono già tutti sopra il 90, tranne Perin (89) e Bojan (ma da seconda punta è 92). Neymar mostruoso, El Shaarawy l'ho allenato a dovere che sembra sheva (velocissimo e un destro al tritolo)XD. Bojan se gli potenzi velocità massima e potenza tiro, oltre dargli degli scarpini che incrementano la velocità, diventa un killer (10 partite consecutive tra le 3 competizioni dove fa almeno 3 gol a partita) Un consiglio: Wilshere compratevelo assolutamente, trequartista è mostruoso, da centrocampista centrale ancora più alto il suo punteggio, ha un piede da paura e finalmente veloce (l'anno scorso lento, lentissimo)

Formazione prime riserve:
Destro
Insigne Coutinho Gotze
Casemiro Merkel
Didac Acerbi Nouhei (primavera) De Sciglio
Gabriel

Destro gli ho potenziato il tiro con le scarpe, appena posso gli do lo scatto. Insigne, Coutinho e Gotze mostruosi. Casemiro gran tiro e colpo di testa, Merkel lo sto migliorando per fargli prendere il posto di strootman a centrocampo. Difesa all'altezza.

Con la titolare al livello campione ho steso 7 a 0 la Juve (con C. Ronaldo in rosa!) e 6 a 0 l'inter (con van persie in attacco).

Neymar fa quello che vuoi, è tecnicamente insuperabile. Wilshere fa assist anche di schiena, messo trequartista si inserisce sempre benissimo e ha una precisione nei passaggi da paura, sia col destro che col sinistro, una sicurezza totale, il fulcro del mio gioco. Thiago Alcantara gran lancio lungo e precisione, Strootman un tiro che abbatterebbe un muro. El Shaarawy velocissimo e fortissimo col tiro, nessun portiere riesce a bloccarlo anche se centrale. Bojan è un assassino, lanciato in velocità è un vero animale da gol, non sbaglia quasi mai, il 90% dei suoi tiri è gol. P. Jones è un difensore fantastico, insieme a Hummel eccezionale.


----------

